#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   wunde >

## seehexchen

Wie schon in einem anderen post erwähnt habe ich eine grosse abzess wunde am linken Oberschenkel aussen.sie wurde heute genau gemessen 13x5x4 tief . op war am 29. Bis heute war alles OK. Sie ist etwas kleiner geworden.heute meinte der Pflegedienst , es ist eine neue Tasche entstanden ca 1 cm Durchmesser. Außerdem ist ein weisser Belag teilweise entstanden.ist das normal. Ich möchte wirklich vermeiden nochmal geschnitten zu werden. Vielen dank.

----------

